# American History (Book Recommendations)



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 23, 2007)

My education is very sketchy in the area of American history. Any recommendations for books on American History? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 23, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> My education is very sketchy in the area of American history. Any recommendations for books on American History?
> 
> Thanks for your input.



http://www.heritagebooks.org/bookstore/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4238

Start here. It could double as a book on the Christian worldview. Two for the price of one is always good.

CT


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! Looks good and modestly priced!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> http://www.heritagebooks.org/bookstore/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4238
> 
> Start here. It could double as a book on the Christian worldview. Two for the price of one is always good.
> 
> CT



Gregg Singer is awesome. He has some good lectures on sermonaudio as well. This is one of my favorite american history books. His take on the Puritans and the Civil War was sloppy (e.g., he thought Jonathan Edwards was an arminian and he thought that two confederate generals with the same last name was only one person!). But his take on the modern period is quite good.


----------



## weinhold (Jul 23, 2007)

I taught AP United States History for the last three years, and used America: A Narrative History by Tindall & Shi It is the best survey text available.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks much! I picked up Singer's book and an older copy of the Narrative History... and will look into Johnson's later.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Thanks much! I picked up Singer's book and an older copy of the Narrative History... and will look into Johnson's later.



Here are some Gregg Singer messages on American Hisory and Church History.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm a picky reader when it comes to history so I'm afraid I can't recommend any comprehensive books on American history.

However, I can suggest a few books (many more could be mentioned) focused on specific people, times and places in American history which are worth reading:

William Bradford, _Of Plimoth Plantation_

John Brown, _The Pilgrim Fathers of New-England and their Puritan Successors_

Cotton Mather, _Magnalia Christi Americana: Or, The Ecclesiastical History of New-England_

Edward Johnson, _Wonder-Working Providence_

Dennis Woods, _Discipling the Nations_

Gary North, _Political Polytheism_

John Remsberg, _Six Historic Americans -- Were They Christian?_

Norman Cousins, _In God We Trust, The Religious Beliefs and Ideas of the American Founding Fathers_

Alexander Stephens, _A Constitutional View of the Late War Between the States: Its Causes, Character, Conduct and Results_ (Vol. 1 and Vol. 2)

Robert L. Dabney, _Life and campaigns of Lieut.-Gen. Thomas J. Jackson, (Stonewall Jackson)_

J. William Jones, _Life and Letters of General Robert Edward Lee_

Samuel Miller, _Life of Jonathan Edwards_

Francis Bremer, _John Winthrop: America's Forgotten Founding Father_

Arnold Dallimore, _The Life of George Whitefield_

Alexander Whyte, _Thomas Shepard: Pilgrim Father and Founder of Harvard_

J.M. Barkley, _Makemie of Ramelton - Father of American Presbyterianism_

Douglas Kelly, _The Emergence of Liberty in the Modern World: The Influence of Calvin on Five Governments from the 16th Through 18th Centuries_

Philippe Duplessis-Mornay, _A Defense of Liberty Against Tyrants_ ("John Adams held this book to be one of the most influential books in America on the eve of the Revolution.")

Charles Baird, _Huguenot Emmigration to America_

Lucian Fosdick, _The French Blood in America_

Charles Bennett, _Laudonniere & Fort Caroline: History and Documents_ (the story of the first Protestant [Huguenot] colony in America)

Richard Webster, _A History of the Presbyterian Church in America_

Charles Hodge, _The Constitutional History of the Presbyterian Church in the U.S.A._

Nathaniel McFetridge and Loraine Boettner both have chapters on Calvinism in American history in their works on Calvinism in History found here. 

The American Colonist's Library


----------



## crhoades (Jul 24, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

*The Genevan Reformation and the American Founding* by David W. Hall 
and
*Mitre and Sceptre: Transatlantic Faiths, Ideas, Personalities, and Politics, 1689-1775* by Carl. Bridenbaugh


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great leads. I should have my hands full of good reading for some time now. I did note the Singer messages and I am so grateful these men share their work with a broader audience.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 21, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Thanks much! I picked up Singer's book and an older copy of the Narrative History... and will look into Johnson's later.



What did you think of Singer's book?

CT


----------

